# Team Cream- Whitening Help!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have used whitening shampoos in the past on Isabelle and thought they dried the coat too much but I need recommendations now. Its not for all over the body but Dasher's 4 white paws. We live with red dirt which I try to keep him off but between red dirt and tree sap, Dasher's little paws seem to find it all. So what is your favorite whitening shampoo??? I am okay with some drying since we trim his feet.

TIA!
Amanda & Dasher


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, welcome to the 'dirty' South, LOL. I too would love to hear about gentle whitening tricks for Pablo's legs, he has more white than Dash though.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I use Pearlyt Shampoo that I get at the vet's office.
It says...soap free..conditioning..oatmeal & brightening agents. It says may be used as often as necessary. The blue in it seems to keep him looking pretty good.

I have never tried this ... but a groomer told me she puts a 'few' drops of blue food color in her rinse water for white dogs...makes the water a pale blue to float coat...and dogs look really white. Don't know about this myself.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Amanda - I have been using Fresh 'n Clean Snowy Coat Shampoo put out by Lambert Kay. I had to buy it online, but I find that does a great job with Whitening. Pleasant smell as well. It is also a blue color shampoo, and whitens without bleaching. It has Aloe Vera in it. Gracie's coat is pretty dry, but I'm not sure if that is due to the dry Colorado air, the shampoo or if that is just Gracie's coat.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I have used whitening shampoos in the past on Isabelle and thought they dried the coat too much but I need recommendations now. Its not for all over the body but Dasher's 4 white paws. We live with red dirt which I try to keep him off but between red dirt and tree sap, Dasher's little paws seem to find it all. So what is your favorite whitening shampoo??? I am okay with some drying since we trim his feet.
> 
> TIA!
> Amanda & Dasher


Ok, well, as the breeder, I do have a suggestion! MOVE BACK TO CALIFORNIA!!!! Ok, all kidding aside I do have another suggestion.

E-Z Groom Crystal White Shampoo concentrate if great! You MUST follow the directions exactly though. You can purchase it typically at dog show vendors that have grooming supplies.

_*For spot and stubborn stains apply full strength, wrap the hair with clear food wrap and heat the area with a hair dryer. Exercise caution so as to prevent skin irritation. *_

It works!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the EZ Groom Crystal White too. In addition to Kathy's caution to follow the directions, try not to mix too much at once. You need to use it freshly mixed or you basically waste it. It is a better value if you need to mix more for a second application because you mixed too little than to throw out the unused portion because you mixed too much.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- Today, I would prefer the first solution!!!

And can I send Dash man back to his breeder for the second??? You do know how he is with his paws being messed with. Jim calls them his surgeon hands cause they are so precious and you can't mess with them! Just imagine what work it would take to put saran wrap on them and use a blow dryer!

I actually played around today with with a sample of blue shampoo by nature's specialty aloe blueing that I have and put it on dasher's paws and made him stand on the grooming table for 10 mins and that made them just as white as his face. But I will look for the crystal white at the next shows as that sounds like a tested solution!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*nature's specialties*

where can you buy nature's specialty when you cannot get to a dog show? I love the remoisturizer with Aloe. And I hear that the blueing shampoo doesn't take out the black in the black and whites.

I have got to get Daisy's itching under control. Red feet on a black and white dog don't look very good and it isn't Georgia Clay!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- I got it when Leslie and I went to the grooming show in Burbank. They literally gave us a bag with probably 20-30 samples in it. I know you can purchase it there but don't know who else carries it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- Today, I would prefer the first solution!!!
> 
> And can I send Dash man back to his breeder for the second???


What happened today? I hope all is ok?

YES, send Dash man out here, I will get his feet white!!! He is a California boy you know!! eace:

As for making him do it, you are the boss. My gosh, you have gotten him to do more then I have ever dreamed possible to get a dog his age to do. I have faith in you that you can make him stand there to wrap his feet! You know, his grandmother HATES for her feet to messed with too, wonder if that is a genetic thing!!!??? :frusty:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Amanda.....Found the shampoo here.....

http://www.ivory-s.com/products/naturesspecialties/index.htm


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thanks Janet*

this company doesn't ship to LA? What do you use on your black and whites?
linda


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Linda.....They have a phone number posted on the site give them a call and see what's up with that.

I shampoo both of mine every week using IOD products.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Amanda, 

I've used all systems White Lightening shampoo for general use - not sure if it will work on red dirt though!

I would avoid CC White on White. It turned Lincoln a bit purple!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Try Ebay for Nature's Specialties. there are MANY sellers!
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...trt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I gave Sissy a bath yesterday and the last couple of times I have been using the EZ Groom Crystal White Shampoo. I really like it and she is very silky and it seems like she stays tangle free. 

She just had a drink in this pic.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love Sissy! She is a beautiful girl. She looks like she has short legs like Cicero...and he is not a big jumper. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy jumps on the sofa and a few things but only jumps off the bed. We have to help her on the bed. I think it's because of the wood floors. She weighs around 15 lbs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marie, she should just like Cicero and I also think it has something to do with the wood floors. Sometimes he will take about 3 'starts' before he actually jumps on the sofa. But I'm glad I don't have one that can jump on beds and tables. :jaw:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

All ears here !!! I live in the south with red clay. I will play close attention to this thread. Bentley has 4 white feet that is already taking on a red apperance.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- Definitely get Kathy's recommendation. I love the stuff 

E-Z Groom Crystal White Shampoo

It was 16.99 for the bottle but I only use a quarter dab of it and let it sit on Dasher's legs for about 5 mins. It works wonderfully to get the red out. Unfortunately he is an active guy and I could probably do it daily on his paws but I just do it for each major bath unless I want him to look pretty. It also works wonderful on urine staining on my leg lifting maltese.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

"It also works wonderful on urine staining on my leg lifting maltese"

I just love Belle. Such an original!!
hugs
Carole


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I really love the EZ Groom Crystal White shampoo. It's the best! I use it on all 8 paws and to keep Rudy's chest really white. I also like CC Black on Black for a shiny black coat.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Does the EZ Groom Crystal White Shampoo work for the staining on the face, too?

Kathie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharlene, 

I am waiting for my order to arrive. I did buy the EZ Groom Crystal White Shampoo. I basically bought it for Dexter's mustache which still tends to be pink....His feet are are still white. Dexter does not have clay feet yet! 

I will probably use the shampoo on the feet also just to see what happens.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I should go ahead and place an order for it too. We did go outside today and found a few patches of snow (of course, wet red clay under it). A 10-minute romp outside and 1/2 hour to clean them up (and still they only did half their "biz"). Kathie had asked if it cleaned the beard area as well. Any input?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be using it anywhere there is white on the face and the white feet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathie said:


> Does the EZ Groom Crystal White Shampoo work for the staining on the face, too?
> 
> Kathie


Yes, but it takes more than one application in my experience. If you use it around the mouth, the dogs tend to try to lick it too, so after you suds up the area, lift the hair away from the mouth so they don't swallow it. (I like the smell of it. It reminds me of green apples.)

I think it was already stated, but make sure you only mix the amount you need. It needs to be diluted with hot water to be activated. I haven't looked elsewhere, but I assume that once it cools, it is no longer potent.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*water bottle, less bacteria on the face, less staining*

I bought a water bottle stand from Leslie at the Forum SCal meeting. It is keeping both of my dogs face dry, and I can just see much less staining in the future. The best part is they cannot tip it over, the stand is strong so that it won't leak or spill on the floor.

We put a little cream cheese on the base of the metal part and they both started licking it to make the water come out, and now they are both experts. So nice to have dry faces. It also can prevent bloat because they cannot gulp it up so fast.

Thanks Leslie. I only wish I had one sooner! Five years of spilled water bowls and playing has destroyed a bit of our kitchen hardwoods. And sometimes there was condensation on the bottom which also leaked onto the floor.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have two water bottles and a small dish. I tend to put the dish of water out while feeding, which probably is going to be causing more stains around the beard later. 

I just need to talk dh into using the bottles. Dh thinks using the bottles that Dexter does not get enough water. Dexter empties out a small water soda bottle within 2-3 days. Dexter gets plenty of water. 

I am going to change over to the big water bottle soon; probably will keep both of them out and do away with the bowl water. 

Wet beards don't feel good when loving on your pup, the Hav are so adorable and sweet and you just want to kiss and snuggle these lovable pups.


----------

